# launching hookless



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

I cant remember who it was I think it was spottymac uses a protective plastic thing that connects electrical extension cords together he got them from bunninngs I think they looked ideal


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

in fact if you look down the page poddymullet has them listed as lure guards in the safety section


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

Heya Salti  (nice name :lol: , classic)

Yep, you can buy the hook guards from MO Tackle I think......dont quote me on this tho.....

I have also seen some interesting device in the local fishing shop which snaps over the whole lure hooks and all.......although this was only suitable for small-medium sized lures....


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Salti, one of the biggest issues with surf launches is broken rods from when your yak gets slammed into the sand. I leave mine fully rigged in the front hatch as as soon as I am through the break I climb forward and get them out of the front hatch. This also stops your reels from getting trashed through getting soaked paddling through the surf break.

I was reading on a US yak fishing site that a group of guys tried to launch through the surf where as they normally fish the esturaries. The total was 5 broken rods from 5 or 6 fisherman in one session.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

Scott said:


> Salti, one of the biggest issues with surf launches is broken rods from when your yak gets slammed into the sand. I leave mine fully rigged in the front hatch as as soon as I am through the break I climb forward and get them out of the front hatch. This also stops your reels from getting trashed through getting soaked paddling through the surf break.
> 
> I was reading on a US yak fishing site that a group of guys tried to launch through the surf where as they normally fish the esturaries. The total was 5 broken rods from 5 or 6 fisherman in one session.
> 
> Catch ya Scott


Heya Scott,

Any special tricks with getting the rods in the Prowler? (reel in first or tip first?)
I want to do the same, I'm not too sure how it will go though, I think I will need to rig something internally to stop the rods moving around.

The Prowler Elite centre hatch is fully sealed so there is no internal access to the hull, I am worried about the rods sliding back toward the reat of the boat, making access on the water impossible.

Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi I can get my two piece rods (around 7') into the hull of the prowler quite easily, my 7'6 single I havent tried but a 6' goes in tip first easily. wrapping the reel in a towel would stop any banging around, when I go for a paddle at my local creek I practise moving forward and back to get the feel of it. The most drama I have is with the neoprene hatch cover which although it is loosening is difficult to get on. As I was fitting my sounder on the weekend I realised the position of my battery could compromise my rod carrying ability so I moved the battery to one side of the hull. Hope this helps.


----------



## &quot;G.W.K&quot; (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi ,i dont know if any one else uses this but i use an old film container to put the lure inside when connected to the line in transit.you just poke a hole in the lid for the line ,replace lid and no hook ups. cheap and very effecticve.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

wearebeingwatched said:


> you just poke a hole in the lid for the line ,replace lid and no hook ups. cheap and very effecticve.


Variations based on this theme open up a lot of ideas mate ..good one :wink:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Dallas, I fish 5'6'' and 6' rods from my yak. I slide them in tip first. I don't worry about tying them down or otherwise restarining them. They tend not to go too far down towards the back. If you wanted to prevent them moving some velcro starps inside the hatch attached to the hull would easily do this. The rear of my P15 is jammed solid with pool noodles which is likely why my rods don't slide too far down. I have 6 pool noodles inside the hull of the P15.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Newbie question time. What is the reasoning for the pool noodles Scott?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Picture this Wayne. You're in the Southern Ocean, out of sight of land. You've just holed your yak. You remember that:

a) you've got a VHF radio to call for help

b) you've got flares so they can find you quickly

c) you've stuffed the yak with pool noodles so that it won't sink, even when full of water

You call for help and continue fishing until it arrives!


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I use some noodle off cuts that slide over the lure and rod to stop hooks getting into the cars upholstery or passengers sleeves - a bit bulky but works OK - but the best thing I've seen to address this was last week-end. Scupper put his sx40's (which were attached to the line, ready to go)into a match box and then just wrapped the line around the reel handle. Very cheap and extremely effective - the only issue we could see is whether there would be any scent left over from the matches that would affect the lure?


----------

